# Neck finish questions



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm planning to get a tele and refinishing the neck. The back of it seems glossy so Im guessing it's polyurethane or something and the fretboard seems to be satin or something cause it's a really light blonde color. I want to refinish the back of the neck with tung oil and I want the fretboard to have a glossy feel and look. 

What can I use to strip the back of the next first? And do I need to use a filler on it after? And if I do, would a grain filler work? The neck is maple.

Does anyone know where I can get tung oil in Canada? 

And do I need to strip the fretboard of the satin too? I'm planning to polyurethane on it to give it that glossy characteristic


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

To remove the finish you can simply sand it off gently. for the fretboard, use steelwhool and remove the finish. for the back start with say 240 and work it to 500 at least to get a nice smooth finish. 

When it's all done, i would recommend using the same finish all over the neck. tru-oil is the best i would say. easy to apply and will be VERY durable. and you can get it to come MIRROR glossy like any finish and it's tought like crazy. to find tru-oil go to any giun store or canadian tire. 8$ a bottle and you're done.. 

And since it's maple, no grain filler necessary.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I was looking at tru-oil but it didn't seem as though any store in Canada carried any. I'm surprised Canadian Tire would. Their website doesn't show any but I'll give them a call along with gun stores.

When I use it on the fretboard, do I coat the frets too and just steel wool the frets afterwards?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes you can do the frets as well..no worries, it does'nt stick well to metal so when you steelwhool it, it will remoce it easily. AND the nice thing about tru-oil, is you can die it easily for a nice amber finish..


----------



## kjak117 (Jan 3, 2010)

what do you use to tint the tru oil?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

kjak117 said:


> what do you use to tint the tru oil?


I have a selecttion of dies i got from Jeff here

http://www.woodessence.com/ColorFX-Dye-Concentrates-C12.aspx


----------

